# League speaks out on Kobe's 62..



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*'Outrageous': Bryant's 62 Points Are Talk of the League*

'Outrageous': Bryant's 62 Points Are Talk of the League

By LIZ ROBBINS; Published: December 22, 2005

As sublime as Kobe Bryant's performance was Tuesday night in Los Angeles, when he scored a career-high 62 points through three quarters in the Lakers' blowout victory over Dallas, his hot hand still had the power to excite the league a day later.

The defending N.B.A. champion San Antonio Spurs talked about it on the team plane late Tuesday night coming to New York to play the Knicks, collectively shaking their heads and exclaiming eye-rolling wows.

Pat Riley, the Miami Heat coach and former Laker coach, called Bryant's performance "outrageous." Among the lowly Toronto Raptors, Jalen Rose said that he and his teammates were wondering how many points Bryant would have scored if Coach Phil Jackson had left him in for the fourth quarter. Rose said 75.

When Los Angeles reporters asked Bryant yesterday, he said, "Probably 80."

Jackson had asked Bryant if he wanted to play in the fourth quarter, and Bryant waved him off. The 32 minutes 53 seconds was enough.

"That's a nonsense question," Jackson said of the fourth quarter conjecture, then joked about keeping Bryant on the bench. "He didn't get a chance; the defense was too good against him."

more...
http://www.nytimes.com/2005/12/22/sports/basketball/22kobe.html


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

League speaks out on Kobe's 62.. (from what I gathered up)

Ex-teammate Shaq:
From Here: "I just think it was one of those days he got on a roll, he got hotd. He shot the ball pretty good. What was he, 18-for-31? Congratulations."

but wait.. 

From Here: "He's not really that type of person, who cares about that type of stuff. He's like a real, real superstar, a real team player" - Shaq on Wade

Sixers PG Allen Iverson:
From Here: "I had my popcorn just like probably everybody else. I was watching, and I was actually calling people up on the phone to make sure they were watching it, 'cause I watched the game from beginning to end. It's like, when you see a game like that, you're so much a fan of the game you enjoy it just [as if] you don't play the game. Just to see him do those things... I was thinking every shot he was taking was going to go in. It was just fun to watch. "Certain games are not that interesting, but when you have marquee players playing a certain game, one of those guys explodes. That was a treat for everybody."

Spurs Forward/Ex Teammate Robert Horry:
From Here: "Records are always going to be broken; I'm sure someone wanted to see him catch Wilt."

Mavs GM Mark Cuban:
From Here: "Kobe is a top-five player, and he proved it yesterday. I've watched Dirk, McGrady and other superstars take over games. When it happens it's amazing to watch."

Spurs Head Coach Gregg Popovich:
From Here: "He still wants to make a statement. He wants that team to do well and he's not going to be satisfied with, 'Well, it's going to take time, we're going to make more additions to the team.' He doesn't want to hear that, he wants to be the guy that gets it done. He's trying to make that statement. You got to give him credit for that."

Sixers Head Coach Maurice Cheeks:
From Here: "I never witnessed it myself, and I imagine it would be extremely hard for somebody to score 60 points. I can't fathom somebody scoring that many points. It's demoralizing when somebody scores 60-some points. When a guy like Kobe gets in a zone, I don't know if there is anything anyone could do unless you double him coming up the floor and take it out of his hands."

Wizards Head Coach Eddie Jordan:
From Here: I would have done what Phil and Kobe decided to do. I'm sure they have a mutual understanding that if the game is well in control and Kobe has done what he's supposed to do, sit him. Also, it's flirting around with the integrity of the game. You don't want to embarrass an opponent." 

Will Purdue, Tim Legler, Greg Anthony, Billy Walton, John Carroll, and Jim O'Brien on if he should have played the 4th.


----------



## lakers9104 (Nov 11, 2005)

ya KOBE had great game 62 KOBE 61 DALLAS after the third :banana:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Shaq might be the biggest hater of them all.

It is truly pathetic that there is so much "analysis" going on after a man has one of the greatest games in NBA history.

<font color="red">_Watch the masked cursing._</font>


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

i just wish he got 75


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

He coulda got his 80!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Baby Shaq at it again!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

I guess you missed my post on this earlier this morning, B34C...

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=227032


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Sean said:


> I guess you missed my post on this earlier this morning, B34C...
> 
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=227032


Yea I just now saw that.. I went gathering for quotes though and posted them here.. Maybe coulda posted this there though.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> Yea I just now saw that.. I went gathering for quotes though and posted them here.. Maybe coulda posted this there though.



maybe one of those lazy mods can merge these and take out our commentary... :bsmile:


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: 'Outrageous': Bryant's 62 Points Are Talk of the League*



Sean said:


> Pat Riley, the Miami Heat coach and former Laker coach, called Bryant's performance "outrageous." Among the lowly Toronto Raptors, Jalen Rose said that he and his teammates were wondering how many points Bryant would have scored if Coach Phil Jackson had left him in for the fourth quarter. Rose said 75.
> 
> *When Los Angeles reporters asked Bryant yesterday, he said, "Probably 80."*


Shut the **** up, Kobe!



> Sixers PG Allen Iverson:
> From Here: "I had my popcorn just like probably everybody else. I was watching, and I was actually calling people up on the phone to make sure they were watching it, 'cause I watched the game from beginning to end. It's like, when you see a game like that, you're so much a fan of the game you enjoy it just [as if] you don't play the game. Just to see him do those things... I was thinking every shot he was taking was going to go in. It was just fun to watch. "Certain games are not that interesting, but when you have marquee players playing a certain game, one of those guys explodes. That was a treat for everybody."


Classy, AI. Classy. :clap:


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: 'Outrageous': Bryant's 62 Points Are Talk of the League*



PauloCatarino said:


> Shut the **** up, Kobe!


whats so bad about that... he probably could have... they asked and he answered


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: 'Outrageous': Bryant's 62 Points Are Talk of the League*



PauloCatarino said:


> Shut the **** up, Kobe!


Huh? What's your beef?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: 'Outrageous': Bryant's 62 Points Are Talk of the League*



shobe42 said:


> whats so bad about that... he probably could have... they asked and he answered


He was saying somethink like: "i could have scored 18 points in the 4th quarter". That pisses me off. If he went in the 4th, the opponent players would have clubbed him thoroughly. And rightfully so. No one will stand put while someone is trying to embarass their franchise.

Kobe is a great, great player. But whenever i read/hear statements like this, i start to pity the fool. Kobe is really a spoiled brat. Instead of shrigging off his amazing feat saying something like "I was hot and felt that i could make every shot", he goes off mouthing about what he could have accomplished had he played more minutes.

Kinda reminds me of Kobe blasting off the Grizzlies (after a loss) saying something like "I could score 50 on these guys if i wanted to".

Kobe, till this day, doesn't seem to have grasped the Captain role...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: 'Outrageous': Bryant's 62 Points Are Talk of the League*

I would have said I could have scored 100.. If I'm on fire I can say whatever (outscoring a team through 3 quarters) the hell I want.. Kobe can.. Maybe he sounded cocky and probably did but I dont see what's wrong saying what he did.. Seriously..

They asked him.. HE ANSWERED WITH HIS OWN DAMN OPINION.. LET IT BE!!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: 'Outrageous': Bryant's 62 Points Are Talk of the League*

Real classy Shaq.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: 'Outrageous': Bryant's 62 Points Are Talk of the League*



PauloCatarino said:


> He was saying somethink like: "i could have scored 18 points in the 4th quarter". That pisses me off. If he went in the 4th, the opponent players would have clubbed him thoroughly. And rightfully so. No one will stand put while someone is trying to embarass their franchise.
> 
> Kobe is a great, great player. But whenever i read/hear statements like this, i start to pity the fool. Kobe is really a spoiled brat. Instead of shrigging off his amazing feat saying something like "I was hot and felt that i could make every shot", he goes off mouthing about what he could have accomplished had he played more minutes.
> 
> ...


I dont see any problem or any sense of arrogance with his statement, with the game he had who are you to doubt? He was asked a question and he answered it the way he should've answered it. He was there to entertain and the media is having a fest with his achievement, If his main intention is to prove that he can score, he could've stayed in the game and beat Elgins record. If you remember David Robinson as polite and egoless the guy is played a non meaningful game against the Clippers risking injury to just win the scoring title. But I guess all you see is how arrogant Kobe is.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> From Here: "He's not really that type of person, who cares about that type of stuff. He's like a real, real superstar, a real team player" - Shaq on Wade


Translation:

People think Kobe's a real superstar because he will drop 62 on you. I think Wade is a real superstar because he will drop the _soap_ for _me_.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

EHL said:


> Translation:
> 
> People think Kobe's a real superstar because he will drop 62 on you. I think Wade is a real superstar because he will drop the _soap_ for _me_.


:rofl: on that one....


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Shaq is jealous becuase Kobe broke his record 61 pts as a Laker. :wink:

:verysad:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

PauloCatarino: I usually agree with you, but I think you are misinterpreting Kobe's response. He was not complaining abou the chance to score more or acting smug or cocky. He was realistically responding to the question. Remember he is the one who chose not to go back into the game. He didn't care about a record. All he wanted was to win and with the way he was playing that night, he answered that question appropriately.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*from Reggie Evans*

“Kobe Bryant is one of the guys I really respect because he plays on both ends of the floor,” Evans said of the Los Angeles Lakers star. “But not only does he play both ends, he wants the best player. When I see him on the court, it makes me feel so good. Yeah, he scored 62 points (Tuesday), but he is (playing defense) on the other end, too.” 

The Mavericks gave up 62 points to Kobe Bryant in three quarters Tuesday night. “I hope Kobe just demolished their heads and messed them all up for Friday,” Seattle forward Reggie Evans said.

http://www.thenewstribune.com/sports/sonics/story/5416788p-4893643c.html


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: 'Outrageous': Bryant's 62 Points Are Talk of the League*



PauloCatarino said:


> He was saying somethink like: "i could have scored 18 points in the 4th quarter". That pisses me off. If he went in the 4th, the opponent players would have clubbed him thoroughly. And rightfully so. No one will stand put while someone is trying to embarass their franchise.
> 
> Kobe is a great, great player. But whenever i read/hear statements like this, i start to pity the fool. Kobe is really a spoiled brat. Instead of shrigging off his amazing feat saying something like "I was hot and felt that i could make every shot", he goes off mouthing about what he could have accomplished had he played more minutes.
> 
> ...


:hurl:

So.... he shouldn't have answered the question?

How can one male hate another male so much?!!? This is unreal. Did Kobe break your heart or something? WHY are you SOOOOOOO jealous!?!!? It's mind boggling.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Sean said:


> PauloCatarino: I usually agree with you, but I think you are misinterpreting Kobe's response. He was not complaining abou the chance to score more or acting smug or cocky. He was realistically responding to the question. Remember he is the one who chose not to go back into the game. He didn't care about a record. All he wanted was to win and with the way he was playing that night, he answered that question appropriately.


Well, maybe i misinterpretated it. Or blowed out of proportions.

My bad.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: 'Outrageous': Bryant's 62 Points Are Talk of the League*



madskillz1_99 said:


> :hurl:
> 
> So.... he shouldn't have answered the question?


Should Shaq answer questions about the Lakers, Kobe and Buss?



> How can one male hate another male so much?!!? This is unreal. Did Kobe break your heart or something? WHY are you SOOOOOOO jealous!?!!? It's mind boggling.


Settle down, kid.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

It's alright, we forgive you this time. :cheers: 

Also, I have read where Kobe was actually prodded into the answer:

_Bryant not concerned about history

By Ross Siler Staff Writer

For the sake of history, Kobe Bryant was asked what number he might have left for the record books Tuesday night had he played in the fourth quarter against the Dallas Mavericks.

After a little prodding, Bryant offered a guess ("Probably 80"), an explanation ("I was in a really, really good groove") and some perspective on one of the greatest individual performances in Lakers history, if not in the NBA.

"It's crazy, it's crazy," Bryant said. "I'm just very fortunate and very blessed to be able to have those type of games. They don't come along very often, so it's a thrill to be a part of something like that."

What Bryant did against the Mavericks won't soon be forgotten. The superstar guard finished with a career-high 62 points - including a franchise-record 30 in the third quarter - and outscored the entire Dallas team by himself through three quarters.

With the Lakers leading 95-61 after the third, Bryant did not play in the fourth quarter. At a minimum, Bryant had a chance at joining Wilt Chamberlain, David Thompson, Elgin Baylor and David Robinson as the only players to score 70 points in a game.

"I think it would have been in the 80s," said center Chris Mihm, who was the second-leading scorer on the Lakers with nine points. "He was locked in, finding the ball wherever it was, determined. It could have been pretty scary what he put up."

Forward Lamar Odom said he thought Bryant would have finished with at least 74 points. It was worth noting the 33 minutes Bryant played Tuesday qualified as his third-shortest night of work this season.

"He had 62," Odom said. "Ten points for him in a quarter is nothing. Plus going to the free throw line, he could have got 80 ... If he can get 80, I'll pass him the ball all the time."

Guard Smush Parker, meanwhile, had a question for assistant coach Brian Shaw when he came to the bench in the third quarter:

"Can we say that the Lakers beat the Mavericks tonight?" _

http://www.dailynews.com/lakers/ci_3332885


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: 'Outrageous': Bryant's 62 Points Are Talk of the League*



madskillz1_99 said:


> :hurl:
> 
> So.... he shouldn't have answered the question?
> 
> How can one male hate another male so much?!!? This is unreal. Did Kobe break your heart or something? WHY are you SOOOOOOO jealous!?!!? It's mind boggling.


He liked shaq more then kobe when both were on the same team, simple enough reason. 
Also Kobe was getting hacked, look at all the times he went to the free throw line, he's a good free throw shooter so it doesn't matter. Unless someone pulled a Bruce Bowen on him, I don't he'd have any problems getting hurt.

I for one think Kobe is wrong not for his cockiness but because he didn't want to destroy the Mavs. I am a niners fan too and I hated Mariucci because I felt the Niners let some game go because Mariucci was afraid of expanding any lead too much.

A team should always try to grow a lead more, if it's a 10 pt lead, try to get it to 20, if it's 20, then 30, 30 then go for 40. That's what was great about the Bulls team, don't get me wrong, I hate the Bulls. But they never tried to any of this stupid, let's maintain the lead stuff. 

If you try to maintain the lead stuff and the other team starts a run, then you have yourself losing close games like the Lakers have in the past year.

You should always go for the kill, if you can destroy morale of the other team for the next game but whooping them this game, do it. Just my opinion.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Depends on the sport. 

Ever noticed how it is when one baseball team is beating the snot out of the other, its verboten to steal bases? I mean you can but you can expect the next batter to get beaned. You can reach a point where its just going too far, tempers start to flare and people get injured.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: 'Outrageous': Bryant's 62 Points Are Talk of the League*



PauloCatarino said:


> Should Shaq answer questions about the Lakers, Kobe and Buss?
> 
> 
> 
> Settle down, kid.


Yeah, nice answers. :uhoh:


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: 'Outrageous': Bryant's 62 Points Are Talk of the League*

Classy, Kobe. Classy. :clap:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: 'Outrageous': Bryant's 62 Points Are Talk of the League*

Coincidence or not that Wade struggled after Shaq says that?  .. Nevermind the team player still had 17 pts and 7 dimes..


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: 'Outrageous': Bryant's 62 Points Are Talk of the League*

Wade shot 4-20. I wonder if Shaq will ***** about that and blame him for the loss as he so often did with kobe.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: 'Outrageous': Bryant's 62 Points Are Talk of the League*



KennethTo said:


> If you try to maintain the lead stuff and the other team starts a run, then you have yourself losing close games like the Lakers have in the past year.
> 
> You should always go for the kill, if you can destroy morale of the other team for the next game but whooping them this game, do it. Just my opinion.


I don't know about that, thirty points is pretty comfortable. The game, from reports at least, sounded as if it was getting rough as Kobe's point total climbed. With Miami this week and the Lakers on a roll, I really don't wanna risk losing Kobe.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: 'Outrageous': Bryant's 62 Points Are Talk of the League*



madskillz1_99 said:


> Wade shot 4-20. I wonder if Shaq will ***** about that and blame him for the loss as he so often did with kobe.


l.i.g. it man... let it go... ur soundin like Shaq... he's not a Laker anymore, who cares... we're doing pretty good and they dont even play in the same conference... who cares about em... lets be the "bigger fans"


----------



## Adol (Nov 25, 2004)

I never understood why Lakers fans are always out to talk smack about Shaq. The guy was a major factor in your franchises only 3 peat in history.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Adol said:


> I never understood why Lakers fans are always out to talk smack about Shaq. The guy was a major factor in your franchises only 3 peat in history.


It has been explained quite frequently. Most Laker fans haven't liked the guy since 2003.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

EHL said:


> It has been explained quite frequently. Most Laker fans haven't liked the guy since 2003.


^^What he said. No need to get into all again. All though I'm sure I will at some point....


----------



## Adol (Nov 25, 2004)

I must have missed it then. I should probably stop living in that wretched cave huh?


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> Well, maybe i misinterpretated it. Or blowed out of proportions.
> 
> My bad.


It takes a classy guy Paulo...good job!




> Translation:
> 
> People think Kobe's a real superstar because he will drop 62 on you. I think Wade is a real superstar because he will drop the soap for me.


lol EHL

re: "probably 80"

from a purely logical view w\o any bs, Kobe ave'd 20.67 ptrs per qtr through 3 qtrs. By saying he probably would have gotten 18 pts in the 4th, all he's saying is he probably would have stayed on his game's pace in the 4th or a little less. Throwing in he obliterated the team record for pts in a qtr in the 3rd in one of the greatest scoring qtrs ever and Dallas was demoralized and had given up, it seems even more likely that he could have scored at least 18 if he wanted to. Who could possibly argue or be offended by a statement that makes this much sense?


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Shaq delayed surgury until the begining of the season because he felt it was on "company time."
What a show of dedication right there. This is the start of when I started to hate shaq. I never liked him since.

Shaq never into the season in shape, a reason for his constant injuries.

Shaq dissed the entire city of Los Angeles after he got traded. Dissing the owner because you are mad is one thing, but if you diss the city, don't be surprised if the entire city and its fans hates you.

Other then the fact that both Kobe and Shaq are talented, they are complete opposites. Many of the reasons what people like Kobe are the same reasons why they hate Shaq.

Despite the fact that Kobe has a really bad personality in the opinions of many, he is dedicated to his craft, that being basketball. While Shaq is resting on company time, Kobe literally spends the entire offseason training. You might hate the guy in general because he has no social skills, but you have to respect his dedication to getting better, and likewise get sick of shaq for not generally giving a damn. That's the extent of it and if you want more, go to the Shaq thread in the off topic section.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

KennethTo said:


> Shaq delayed surgury until the begining of the season because he felt it was on "company time."
> What a show of dedication right there. This is the start of when I started to hate shaq. I never liked him since.
> 
> Shaq never into the season in shape, a reason for his constant injuries.
> ...


i think you are off base on why people do not like kobe...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

truth said:


> i think you are off base on why people do not like kobe...


No. He is to the point.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Notice how "truth" doesn't address the points about Shaq.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

EHL said:


> ^ Notice how "truth" doesn't address the points about Shaq.


was shaq perfect???NO
was kobe perfect?? NO

have either become perfect??NO

Does the reason people dislike Kobe have anything to do with basketball???NO

Thats the point you guys miss..


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Yea it has to do with basketball lots of people think Kobe is selfish


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

LamarButler said:


> Yea it has to do with basketball lots of people think Kobe is selfish


nah,IMO Kobe lost all credability and respect when he was busted in Colorado and he voluntarily implicated/squealed on Shaq to the police about his extracirricular activities and payoffs...

Before you guys counter,realise I am not judging Kobe on the other allegations,I am pointing out that when under fire,he betrayed and tried to bury Shaq...Its inexcusable,it shows Kobes true makeup,and its something you just dont do...

Its one thing to be arrogant,condesending and aloof...But to me that single action under pressureth has always been the thing about Kobe that i despised and I am sure I am not alone


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: 'Outrageous': Bryant's 62 Points Are Talk of the League*



Sean said:


> 'Outrageous': Bryant's 62 Points Are Talk of the League
> 
> 
> *When Los Angeles reporters asked Bryant yesterday, he said, "Probably 80."*





PauloCatarino said:


> Shut the **** up, Kobe!


 :laugh: :biggrin:


----------



## tp2386 (Mar 2, 2006)

Great Bump


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: 'Outrageous': Bryant's 62 Points Are Talk of the League*



KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> :laugh: :biggrin:



Yeah, great find. 

I'm such a dork! :curse:


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: 'Outrageous': Bryant's 62 Points Are Talk of the League*



PauloCatarino said:


> Yeah, great find.
> 
> I'm such a dork! :curse:


yea i remember me and u debating on that...


----------

